# Remington 770?



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

I was thinking about getting one when I turn 18. Does anyone have one? Could you tell me anything about its performance. Or should I get a 700?


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

As near as I can tell the 770 is a cheaper unit, made so to compete with that market, If that is what you can afford then by all means go look at one and compare it to others in the same price range.

BUT, were it me, I'd look for a used rifle that started out better then the 770, good quality is still there even after many years of hard use, if the throat isn't shot out which I would doubt then a used quality rifle is the better buy, I never cared for Remington rifles with the exception of the old mod 721 , but that's just me, I love the Ruger mod 77 , and a really nice used one will go between 250 and 350.00.. I've owned several and all but one were used before I got them. 

The older Winchesters were good but I don't much like the new ones also I like a tang which the older Rugers have.

I like Savage rifles with their tang saftys and accutriggers..have 3 of them...love em...

Look around a while, save your money, that first rifle should be something that grabs your heart the first time you pick it up and will when your 60 .

And rifles are like women, flashy don't always mean quality nor dependability, you want either to be there with you for life....

And never sell that first rifle if you picked wise..you'll always regret it.

Less then you need to know, but more then you asked for...:2thumb:


----------



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks that helped alot.


----------



## carlnet (Jul 29, 2010)

lexsurivor said:


> I was thinking about getting one when I turn 18. Does anyone have one? Could you tell me anything about its performance. Or should I get a 700?


Personally I would suggest a used 700 in 308 with the 5r barrel. This is the most accurate 700 ever made and most people who have them have no clue what they have. So you can get one for the same price as a regular 700...


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

What do you want to do with it? Hunt? If so, what would you hunt? Long range accuracy/performance? Target shoot?

I've owned/own rifles made by Savage, Winchester, Marlin, Remington and Ruger. Each one has it's good points. Unless you're looking for bench rest accuracy they are all fine. 

Caliber should be matched to the intended use of the firearm.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Before we all start giving Lex a bunch of options, the first questions that should have been answered is "How much have you shot already, and, what have you shot, and, finally, what do you plan to shoot?"

If you woldn't mind sharing what you already know, maybe some of our experts (experienced) will be able to guide you. If you are just looking to discuss guns without being directly connected to hunting, please use our sister-forum at http://www.firearmstalk.com/forums/

:thankyou:


----------



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

Well I was planning on using it for hunting but also in a shtf scenario it could be helpful. Also I have only shot once sadly (we live near city) it was an old ruger thats about the only shooting ive done. The one thing that I did learn was that I despise the ruger. My dad has a Glock 32 compact but never has time to go to the range. He wants to take me and my brother but his buisness isint doing to good.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

I've shot plenty from Rossi to Marlin to Ruger to Remington etc... I'm partial to a levergun myself, so I'd suggest either an OLDER Wincester, or a good Marlin (caliber is your choice, I lean heavy towards .30-30, .44Mag, and .45LC). 

If you're looking for a BOLT action, never has a better bolt been made than the Remington 700. Get it in a .308 (as stated above) and you cant go wrong. 

Then there is the venerable SKS (Chi-Com, Yugo, dont care, SKS is SKS! lawl), can be found cheap, and are built to LAST for EVER. My brother :beercheer: favors his Norenco Paratrooper ($400 for the setup he got was a STEAL). Cant go wrong with SKS at ALL.

If you're on a budget (even though the ammo's a bit more than regular), Mosin Nagant 91/30 is usually hanging around for UNDER $100, even at gunshows. It's a 7.62x54r, and that's a bit more expensive of a ROUND, but the rifle is AMAZING.

Then there's always the singleshot/breechloaders. I'd have to suggest a Rossi Matched pair for that, you get a good scattergun, AND a good long gun! They've even got a set that comes 12 gague, .243, and a 50cal muzzleloader. Remember, they're all single shot.

Do your homework, and reseach the CRAP out of your chosen gun. If you ever need any more advice on this, feel free to PM me! If I DONT know the answer, my vocalist SELLS guns as his dayjob!


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Find out the rules/laws in your state (because of your age). If they allow it, have your parent take you to a gun range that you can "rent" different weapons for practice. That way you can try many different types and calibers to see what is a good fit for you.


----------

